# Calcular la Inductancia de una bobina con nucleo de aire?



## Juan Romero (Sep 24, 2007)

Abro este nuevo tema debido a la inquietud de un amigo forista que me pregunto "como calcular la inductancia de una bobina con nucleo de aire?". Me acuerdo que cuando era estudiante de ingenieria me hice esa misma pregunta y revisando algunos libros y revista escontre algunas formulas relacionadas al respecto, pero no entendia como las determinaban, asi que me puse a deducirlas desde lo mas basico y llegue a la misma expresion que estaban en el libro y tambien en la revista.
Lo publico aqui en el foro por si alguien lo necesita, estaba en una hoja de mi cuaderno de apuntes de electronica asi que no tuve mas remedio que tomarle una foto.


----------



## Dano (Sep 26, 2007)

Hay un tema en el foro en el que está adjunto un programa para calcular bobinas de núcleo de aire.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2007)

yo lo baje. esta en italiano, pero esta prolijo para los flojos que no quieren hechar coco.


----------



## Juan Romero (Sep 26, 2007)

Si es cierto; yo tambien lo revise, pero si solo lo aplican y no se toman un tiempito para saber de donde salio esa expresion nunca aprenderan. Yo soy fanatico de analizar las cosas!


----------



## Rafael A. Lezama Morales (Nov 21, 2007)

Alguien sabe de algún documento para calcular bobinas en los circuitos impresos.
He visto de transformadores, pero no de bobinas.
Ya que para crear Transmisores, ésto es un poco complicado, y sólo depender de los Capacitores variables.

Saludos y buen aporte.


----------



## rizome (Dic 9, 2007)

He estado buscando cómo bobinar para conseguir una cierta inductancia, y he dado con dos fórmulas.  La de tus apuntes (que parece la _canónica_), y otra que dice valer para "_L>0.8r_"(lo cual, parece no cumplirse).

Son, respectivamente:
1ª: 4 x Pi x (n²xS)/(Lx10^7)-> *4 x Pi² x (n²xr²)/(Lx10^7)*
2ª: ..............................................*0.001x(n²xr²)/228r+254L)* _* en metros, y Henrios_

que evidentemente... no es lo mismo.
¿Cuál de las dos es la adecuada?
¿a qué atiende la segunda fórmula? Pues está muy extendida para calcular la inductancia de bobinas...

¿en qué me he colado esta vez?    

rizome
2007

_*PD*: ambas fórmulas aparecen usadas cada una en sitios distintos, como "fórmulas de cálculo de inductancias", sin decir porqué se usa una u otra..._


----------



## fjcassanello (May 5, 2008)

Excelente programa para realizar bobinas con núcleo de aire de una o varias capas. También se puede realizar la bobina en función de la inductancia o en función de las dimensiones de la misma, teniendo en cuenta inductancia que se desea, diámetro del alambre a bobinar, diámetro del núcleo de aire ( ingresas las medidas que quieras que tenga el núcleo), longitud de la bobina o largor (medidas a elegir, igual que en el núcleo) y unas vez ingresados estos datos el programa  te dice las vueltas de alambre para el carrete con las medidas que se ingresaron, resistencia que ofrecería esta bobina, cantidad de metros que se necesitan para esta bobina, altura de enrollamiento... en fin, un muy buen programa.

Acá se los dejo..!

saludos y espero que les sirva tanto como a mi.


----------



## carpio (Oct 31, 2008)

Hay algo que nadie notó, y es que esto no es más que una aproximación para el caso en el que el largo de la bobna es mucho más grande que su diámetro, esto está implícito en la fórmula que se usó del campo magnético en un solenoide, B=u.n.i solamente si se da esta condición. Por lo tanto la fórmula no es del todo útil para calcular una bobina real, ya que el diámetro suele ser del mismio órden del largo en un bobinado de verdad. Por eso existen programas de cálculo que tienen en cuenta el efecto de borde (si es que están bien hechos) y tablas experimentales.
Un saludo.


----------



## chikymaniaco (Jul 27, 2009)

perdon por mi ignorancia, es que soy muyyy novato es esto pero tengo que hacer una bobina de 2,6 mh y otra de 0,33 mh con nucleo de aire. alguien me puede dar una mano. sobre la medida del nucleo, alambre y numero de espiras. gracias y perdon
vi la formula pero no la entiendo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

Para calcular las bobinas andá acá, que este sitio te hace el calculo por vos:
http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 24, 2009)

hola gente!...

aca les dejo una pagina de donde me descargue un progamita para CALCULAR LAS BOBINAS DE LOS CIRCUITOS IMPRESOS...

realmente es muy facil de usar...

http://www.inelsoft.net/calculo.de.bobina.impresa.htm

espero que les sirva!

un saludo!!

mariano22!


----------



## constantan (Sep 18, 2009)

decarge el programa lo voy a provar, hola se puede utilizar un multimetro o adaptarlo para medir impedancias espero respuestas gracias


----------



## ehbressan (May 24, 2010)

Hola, acá se pueden calcular en forma on-line:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html

Si buscan en la pagina de Shavano, en la sección construcción, encontraran mucha info interesante.
Sds.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola Nicolas225, te adjunto un archivo para que veas, es una formula muy sencilla, yo la he utilizado para diseñar las bobinas de filtro en la facultad de ingenieria y anda muy bien, es bastante sencilla de entender y esta todo muy bien explicado, espero que te sirva, saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 19, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> 1- Antes de crear un mensaje nuevo para agregar dos líneas que te olvidaste, editá el anterior para que no queden tantos mensajes seguidos, cada uno con un pedazo de lo que querías decir. Esto es un foro, no un chat.
> 
> 2- Para calcular las bobinas andá acá, que este sitio te hace el calculo por vos:
> http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
> ...


 ezavalla lo estuve mirando este programita y tengo una duda cambiando el tamaño de la bovina sin tocar los hernios cambia la resistencia total para hacer un divisor de bafles como se que resistencia me conviene tener????


----------



## Skamosito (Abr 10, 2012)

pregunta : a que se refiere exactamente la expresión 10^8? de la formula,

L=n^2*A*Uo / 10^8 L 

de antemano gracias.


----------



## johnsamuel (Oct 19, 2012)

hola Skamosito, se refiere 10 elevado a la 8 , osea 100 000 000 .


----------



## dannytuc (Oct 30, 2012)

Gracias por el programa, lo probaré y luego les comento.-


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 30, 2012)

Ese es el que uso yo, excelente y muy preciso, gracias por subirlo.

Saludos!


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 14, 2012)

Yo uso desde hace más de 40 años la misma fórmula, que da resultados bastante exactos, y que obtuve del "Radio Amateur's Handbook" (edición en castellano) L= 0,363 * R2 * N2 / (9R + 10B), donde L es la inductancia de la bobina en microhenrys, R es el radio promedio de la bobina en centímetros, N el número de espiras, y B el largo del devanado, también en centímetros. Como el calibre del alambre no influye en la inductancia (salvo que sea una proporción importante del diámetro de la bobina), aquí se calcula el "radio promedio" que es igual al radio interno de la bobina, más el externo, dividido dos, o lo que es lo mismo, el diámetro interno, más el calibre de un alambre, dividido dos. La fórmula pierde alguna exactitud cuando se usan calibres de alambre muy gruesos en bobinas de muy pequeño diámetro, usadas por encima de los 150 o 200 MHZ.. Los cables de conexión de la bobina anexan unos 10 nanohenrys por centímetro. 
De esta fórmula, por trasposición de factores, se pueden deducir otras, por ejemplo, para calcular el número de espiras sabiendo la inductancia, o el largo de la bobina conocidos los demás datos. Cuestión de practicar un poco el álgebra de la secundaria!
Para Constantan: el multímetro no se puede usar directamente para medir inductancias. Sí se puede usar como medidor para un "puente" de medir inductancias. Para eso es necesario contar con un oscilador de frecuencia fija o variable que produzca señales senoidales. La mayor parte de las bobinas de audio se pueden medir con este método usando la salida de un transformador, pero es preferible tener un generador con una señal senoidal de 1 KHz.



En cuanto al enlace http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm muy bueno. pero para saber usarlo creo que es conveniente saber hacer primero los cálculos "a mano". Ah, y se le queman los papeles cuando se trata de hacer cálculos con bobinas de muy pequeña inductancia (tipo 0.08 microhenrys) 
En cuanto al enlace publicado por Mariano22, (http://www.inelsoft.net/calculo.de.bobina.impresa.htm) lamentablemente lo han levantado "enlace no disponible"


----------



## filo2700 (Jun 16, 2015)

Muy Bueno...estaba buscando un programa para calcular crossovers y este dio en el clavo!...Gracias


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Nov 24, 2015)

Pregunta: ¿Es indispensable que el alambre este esmaltado?


----------



## miguelus (Nov 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

En una Bobina que tenga las espiras juntas lógicamente el hilo ha de ser esmaltado, de esta manera se evita que se produzcan cortocircuitos entre las espiras.

Sal U2


----------



## Vlady (Feb 10, 2019)

Hola a todos y saludos de antemano, si pudieran ayudarme es que necesito hacer una bobina con nucleo de aire con una indultancia de 1mh que tenga un diametro de 5mm y una longitud de 10mm, la pregunta es que grosor o calibre de alambre necesitaría para esta bobina
saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2019)

Hola caro Don Vlady , ? seguro que la inductancia deseada es de 1mH ?
Te pregunto eso porque para que una bobina con nucleo de aire tenga un valor inductivo tan alto asi vaias tener que enrolar muuuuucho hilo de cubre , ya con nucleos ferromagnecticos ese numero nesesario de espiras cae y mucho una ves que lo material ferromagnectico concentra las lineas magnecticas y lo valor inductivo sobe.
Haora cuanto a lo calibre del hilo de cubre enpleyado  eso depende de la curriente que vaias pasa por el porque la resistencia Ohmica del hilo de cubre es inversamente a su calibre y directamente a su longitude (conprimento).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 10, 2019)

Vlady dijo:


> Hola a todos y saludos de antemano, si pudieran ayudarme es que necesito hacer una bobina con nucleo de aire con una indultancia de 1mh que tenga un diametro de 5mm y una longitud de 10mm, la pregunta es que grosor o calibre de alambre necesitaría para esta bobina
> saludos


Así a bulto sin calcular nada no te vas a acercar ni por asomo a 1mH


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2019)

Vlady dijo:


> ... necesito hacer una bobina con nucleo de aire con una indultancia de 1mh que tenga un diametro de 5mm y una longitud de 10mm,* la pregunta es que grosor o calibre de alambre necesitaría para esta bobina*
> ...



La respuesta es qué son esas medidas:  ¿Son las exteriores de la bobina completa? ¿Son las del carrete? 
Además, ¿Cuanta corriente va a circular por esa bobna?

Averiguado eso, el procedimiento es:
1- Usar la fórmula de Wheeler para calcular el número de vueltas.
2- Calcular el diámetro del alambre en función del espacio disponible para el bobinado.  d_cu ~ sqrt(C*l/N)    
3- Verificar si ese diámetro de alambre es compatible con la corriente a circular.   
     Si no lo es.... pues vas a tener que hacerlo en un carrete mas grande o ser menos ambicioso con la inductancia.


----------



## Vlady (Feb 12, 2019)

Buenos dias a todos, agradesco sus ayudas y disculpen la ignorancia, las medidas de 5mm y 10mm corresponden al nucleo de la bobina.
la idea es usar esta bobina en un crossower de 8 ohmios para cortar las frecuencias bajas a 6dbx8va con un amplificador que entrega 65w por canal, de no ser viable esta bobina le agradeceria que me orientaran a que indultancia corresponderia dicha bobina para lograr el mismo corte
Saludos Vlady Avila


----------

